# First Obedience Trial Questions



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just signed Jade and I up for our first trial! We will be doing beginner novice. Nervous does not even begin to describe how I feel, but everyone has to start somewhere right? I have a couple of newbie questions for y'all!

The show is Jan 18th and 19th and about 2 hours away from our house. About how long should I plan on being at the event each day? And how do I know when I need to be there? 

Would you recommend getting a hotel in town or just making the drive both days? 

Besides the basics (crate, leash, collar, ect) what should I plan on bringing with me, and is there anything that I should make sure to leave at home? 

Any tips/advice for this VERY nervous first timer? :help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

For some reason, doing obedience never really made me nervous

If you can get a hotel, it would sure cut down on your travel time.

Is this AKC? You should receive some type of confirmation on your entry, the start time of the class, the number of entries. 

Depending on the amount of entries, will determine how long you'll be there. They usually do maybe 10 dogs (if there are more), do your sits and downs, at the end of each of those 10 dogs routine, then go on to the next group..Again, depends on the number of entries.

IF it's AKC when entries close, you can also go to the akc site, see the times/entries there as well. 

What to bring? what you listed, poop bags for sure Treats, food if your staying over. 

I seem to always hit really early entry, so I'd get there a good hour before class started, walk my dog, exercise her a little, crate her , watch the class, and get the dog about 2-3 dogs prior to me..I found hanging around the ring WITH my dog, just bored her, crating her, going to get her, amped her up and she was ripping to go

I have to say , my sister ALWAYS took Pepto bismol with her LOL,,she was a nervous nelly 

Just treat it as a run thru, one you would do in class No stress, there is always someone worse than "you" (general you)

Good luck !!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I just signed Jade and I up for our first trial! We will be doing beginner novice. Nervous does not even begin to describe how I feel, but everyone has to start somewhere right? I have a couple of newbie questions for y'all!

The show is Jan 18th and 19th and about 2 hours away from our house. About how long should I plan on being at the event each day? And how do I know when I need to be there? 

The trial secretary to whom you sent your entries will send you a judging schedule that will give you the time your class starts and how many dogs are in your class.

Would you recommend getting a hotel in town or just making the drive both days?

That depends -- do you like to get up early? Does your dog like car rides? If the answer is no to either question I would get the hotel room. 

Besides the basics (crate, leash, collar, ect) what should I plan on bringing with me, and is there anything that I should make sure to leave at home?

Take water and a chair. For beginner novice make sure you have a 6 foot leash. If you are taking a toy for a reward, make sure it doesn't squeak. That could bother the other novvice dogs. 

Any tips/advice for this VERY nervous first timer?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This brings back memories! The Barker Sisters taught me a lot about AKC obedience ring! I liked to get there early enough to toilet my dog before ring time. I liked to crate the dog before we went in the ring and, yes, get her out a couple before hand & I would amp my dog up with pats before going in the ring. I liked to get there the night before so I could set up my crate(s) near the ring and be familiar with where everything was.

Many of our "not passing" was due to the dogs giving me calming signals! 

OK so when did we do best? (as in qualify) - when all my plans went to pot!

1. drive 4 + hours through a raging rain storm, too miserable out to set up the crates the night before.
2. on vacation, night before was hectic, raining, no way to set up a crate, outdoor ring, train going by very close to the fairgrounds
3. get to the grounds the night before but the chairman has closed the building! Can't set up the crates the night before. Talk myself out of being angry about it because that wouldn't do anything never mind that I took time off work to get there the night before...

All these were times when I decided "What the heck, I made the drive, I paid my fees, I may as well go in the ring..." 

Some people advocate a stiff drink a bit before going on the field for a working dog trial.... I imagine that might be relaxing for AKC obedience, too.

On the practical side: have a plain flat leather collar with NO TAGS, have a six foot lead, have no treats or toys with you in the ring. 

Remember: It is a dog trial! But one that will result in no jail time! It is NOT the end of the world if you blow it. (The world would have ended long ago in my case if that were going to happen...)


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Abby142 said:


> Any tips/advice for this VERY nervous first timer? :help:


Breathe. Breeaaaattthhe. Breathe! 

Remember that Beginner Novice is supposed to be just a fun learning experience for your dog _and you_. Go out there and have fun. Try not to stress too much.

Also remember that everybody has been there! No one (at least no one worth caring about) is judging you; if they're watching at all, they are looking on in sympathy and maybe a little nostalgia. My first trial, I was so nervous that I had trouble sleeping for two weeks before the event. I couldn't eat breakfast that morning, and I had HUGE butterflies for five or six straight hours until our run.

That trial we scraped out an un-pretty Q. 

The next time, I was even _more_ stressed (we had done juuuust well enough the first time to be in the running for an Award of Excellence for three consecutive high scores, which I really wanted and was super nervous about, whereas the first time I just was kinda-sorta hoping for a Q and had nothing to lose), and we BOMBED. Total disaster. Not my dog's fault, it was 100% on me for being tense and stressed out and making him wonder what strange space alien had taken over the person at the other end of his leash.

So I learned a painful lesson that I think everybody has to learn at some point, namely: if _you_ get nervous, your dog will get nervous, and then nothing good happens. And this is supposed to be fun!

Anyway, after blowing through a bazillion NQs over the course of the past year-and-change, I'm pretty much over the stress. You fail enough, it loses its sting. And now we do much better. So, if nothing else, maybe it would help to go out there expecting nothing other than "this is gonna help build up our failure calluses so we can get that out of the way and be awesome later." It helps me sometimes to think that, so I'll throw it out there. YMMV, of course!

I think Jakoda and Andaka covered most of your questions, so I'll just add:

My personal preference is to drive to the trial facility every morning even when I'm doing back-to-back trials on a weekend, because my dog can't relax in a hotel so he would get no rest at all if we didn't go home in between. Your dog may be different. The only way to find out is to do it and, whatever the result, treat it as a learning experience.

Good luck! Have fun! Breathe!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Chair, water for the both of you, poo bags, treats/toy, crate, 6 f leash and flat buckle collar, minty gum (chew a piece while waiting, spit it out before you go into the ring, helps with nerves) I drive back and forth unless I have early ring time and/or the site is further than 3 hours away.

I learned that doing at least one thing with my dog that makes me laugh before I enter the ring really helps. I have terrible ring nerves, like noticeably bad, like David Maurer noticed and talked to me after a trial and gave me the laughing tip bad. It worked 

BTW, he's super nice. If you ever have the chance to trial under him, do it!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck; your post brought back great memories! I was 16 and super nervous! First time showing a.k.c .on. took third was so happy good luck" like mercel said breath Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Lots of great advice so far - here are a few things that help me at trials. If I'm feeling nervous, I do a short breathing exercise. Breathe in while slowly counting to five then breathe out while slowly counting to five. This helps slow your breathing and calms the nerves. You can also listen to music on your iPod or think positive, empowering thoughts like, "I got this!" Thinking negative stuff like "I'm so nervous" only makes things worse. 

I ask my ring prep students to watch the following video:

http://youtu.be/B8vG8izORnk

Mentally practice each of the exercises. What will the judge say, what is your response, what command will you give.

One small tip for BN, watch which way the judge wants you to walk on the sit stay and mentally practice that too. 

Good luck and welcome to dog obedience! I just love to see more sheps at the trials!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I make a list of things to take, and put the dog at the top. Yeah, I'm the type that can load the car, and forget the dog. Other things on the list include crate, water bowl or bucket, water from home or bottled water, pick-up baggies, training treats, snack for you, a chair, and an extra leash and collar. If you do decide to stay at a motel, don't forget dog food. 

Don't forget, BN is supposed to be performed on a 6' leash. 

Most importantly, breathe! 

Where are you showing, by the way? I just saw that you are in Houston. Will it be in Groves? If so, I can tell you now that it is a very small venue, and tight quarters in the crating area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright breathing seems to be important so I will try to remember that  Its funny actually when I use to do horseback riding my instructor was always yelling at me to keep breathing. Apparently when nervous I hold my breath without realizing it 

Water is a good idea! I didn't think of that



GrammaD said:


> I learned that doing at least one thing with my dog that makes me laugh before I enter the ring really helps. I have terrible ring nerves, like noticeably bad, like David Maurer noticed and talked to me after a trial and gave me the laughing tip bad. It worked


That's a great tip! I will have to give that a try.



Guardyan said:


> I ask my ring prep students to watch the following video:


Great video, thanks!



LeoRose said:


> Where are you showing, by the way? I just saw that you are in Houston. Will it be in Groves? If so, I can tell you now that it is a very small venue, and tight quarters in the crating area.


Yes it is in Groves so thank you for the heads up. I've never been there but the club we train at is pretty small too so hopefully it won't be too bad. I'm guessing there will be people there directing when to set up our crate and stuff?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am doing RN and CD very soon to help with my performance anxiety before I do my BH and IPO1 next spring/summer.. I am so nervous, I can't help it. Hunter knows the obedience, it is me that messes up because of my nerves. I totally get where you are coming from. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I do suggest you get there as early as possible if you plan on crating inside. Most of the people who trial there are really nice, and will do their best to help you squeeze in, but like I said, it is tight. Some people crate in their vehicles. 

I'm not going to be showing anyone, but I'm planning on taking Leo to the show and go Friday afternoon. 

Also, the directions to K9 Obedience that are in the premium are tricky. They are accurate, but somewhat confusing, so be prepared to get lost. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> I do suggest you get there as early as possible if you plan on crating inside. Most of the people who trial there are really nice, and will do their best to help you squeeze in, but like I said, it is tight. Some people crate in their vehicles.
> 
> I'm not going to be showing anyone, but I'm planning on taking Leo to the show and go Friday afternoon.
> 
> Also, the directions to K9 Obedience that are in the premium are tricky. They are accurate, but somewhat confusing, so be prepared to get lost.


I will definitely get there early, I'm dragging my husband and if he isn't an hour early to whatever he is going to he is late :crazy:

I might just crate in my car if it is too crowded, I'm a little worried that Jade will bark. She doesn't bark in her crate at home, but the few times she has been crated at training she whines.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Another question what do I wear? Obviously comfy shoes but jeans, slack, blouse, t-shirt???


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I've seen everything from faded and ripped jeans with a raggedy t-shirt to a suit (they were also showing in the breed ring). I like to be "comfy dressy". Since both of my dogs are mostly black, I wear black pants, black socks, black shoes and a polo shirt or "nice" t-shirt in a bright color. While there is no set dress code (other than meeting local decency laws), I do prefer to not look like a slob. Also, if your pants and your dog are the same color it can help "disguise" a crooked sit a bit.


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

First, love your dogs name. my dog is Jayda and I usually call her Jade. Wear what you are comfortable in, but I do agree with pants the same color as the dog. Any little help, can't hurt.
Breathe, Breathe, Breathe. Easier to say than to do.
The one time I really wasn't nervous was our very first trial. I just didn't think she was ready and was going to skip it. My husband said to go anyway since it was paid for. So I went with the mindset of it being an expensive run thru. We had our best score of 194.5 in Novice A & 1st place. Go figure. I'm excited to get back in the OB ring.
And GOOD LUCK!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Long ago and far away, the unofficial rule was to dress to match your dog. I was tempted to put on a set of ears but resisted. Dressing to match your dog wasn't derigure when I was working in novice but since I had black and tan dogs, I did it anyway - dusty gold slacks were pretty close to red/tan legs. And comfortable shoes. I remember one woman handling in "biker" style clothes -- I was pretty conservative but dressed up (my usual attire is jeans) for the ring. It seems to indicate some respect for the judge and the venue.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Couple things. Tick tacs, so your dog doesnt smell how nervous you are. And start having some now so your dog is used to them. Chairs for both of you, love the bag chairs. Snacks for you and your husband. Camera, water. I have a tall, round cooler that the top unscrews to use for watering my dogs. A sheet to cover the crate if needed. Lots of people really 'set up camp' when they go. Put down mats to put the crates and belongings on to keep them cleaner. If your dog gets distracted by your husband, make sure he is NOT ringside when you are in. If he is talking with someone your dog may focus on his voice as well. One thing I started doing was getting Yoko ramped up right before we walked into the ring with a toy. You have to toss the toy behind you as you walk forward into the ring without the dog seeing it. And hubby can grab it when you are out of sight of the toy. Do you have a soft sided crate, or you taking a metal one inside? The judges are usually very friendly and they know this is new for all the handlers and dogs. They will usually tell you at the end where you may have messed up and how to improve. Do you have a score book? I didnt have one for my first few trials and wished I had. Didnt now about them. Good to keep notes about where you messed up and need to improve. Its amazing how quickly you can forget. Good luck and keep us updated after the trial.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Abby142 said:


> Another question what do I wear? Obviously comfy shoes but jeans, slack, blouse, t-shirt???


I usually go with jeans + lots of layers this time of year. If you go through my long thread about Pongu there are some pictures of me in various getups. World Cynosport is a lot less formal than AKC, and I dress that way regardless of venue to make a point (also I run a mutt and therefore am on some level making a sartorial point w/r/t my opinions of the stodginess of the breed ring and the AKC in general. I have a _lot_ of conflicting feelings about that organization, you may have noticed  ).

When in doubt, ask your instructor what the norms are in your part of the country. It definitely does vary by region and venue, and at the higher levels there are some little semi-superstitious things you may want to take into consideration (such as wearing either white or dark clothes to contrast against the background when doing Utility signals).

It's not really worth stressing that much about, though, especially in Beginner Novice. As long as you're reasonably comfortable and your clothes are practical, that's the most important thing.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll probably just go with some khaki pants and a simple blouse then. Thanks!

One more question: I just found out that I go at 10:30am both days. After our turn am I suppose to stick around? Obviously I will probably stay for a little while to watch some other people, but do I hang around all day, come back for awards, or just leave whenever I feel like it? What do you do?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You'll do your routine, and most likely have to wait around to do sits/downs with a group. If you think you qualified, stick around!!! Gotta get that ribbon!!!!

I like to 'shop" so usually would shop/hang out watch other things going on, and go back when the entire class was done.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I was thinking that 10:30 was way early, but now that I've looked at the premium again, I see that they have split the obedience judging. Most times, they have one judge for rally only, and one judge for obedience only. It might work out better this way. Usually, by the time Novice and BN are on, the place is dead quiet, which is actually very distracting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, and I generally like to hang around and watch everything. They also have a raffle, with the drawing at noon on Sunday, which you'll need to be there for if you buy tickets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well we made it through the weekend! It was very stressful but oh so much fun!!

Saturday was a total bust. :blush: Jade was too excited about all the new dogs, noises, smells, and people to pay any attention to me. Plus I was pretty nervous. We NQed on the heeling and figure eight because I had too tight of leash. We also got a NQ on the recall because she came right to me, but instead of sitting she walked behind me and was kinda just hanging out. I really didn't trust her not to run off and go find my husband who was hiding in the crowd so I reached back and grabbed a hold of her collar. We got a 1/2 a point taken off on the sit for exam because she moved a paw, and had a perfect sit stay. It was about how I expected our first day to go so I wasn't very surprised. Like I told my husband going in, "we will either pass, or fail spectacularly!" and boy did we failed spectacularly. But the important thing is we learned from it!

Sunday went much better! I spent more time there practicing with her and less time with her in her crate. We also spent more time inside practicing with all the noise and distractions which was a little bit hard since it was such a small space. We did much better on the heeling, she stayed pretty much with me although I did lose her for a minute on the about turn and she forged ahead on the fast, and I made a really conscious effort to keep a loose leash. The figure eight was also better, expect one halt she didn't sit, just stood there and looked at me. The sit for exam and sit stay both went off without a hitch and the recall was much better! She actually sat this time, although she was crooked and off to the side. :crazy: We ended up with a 177!! Not the best, but for our second time in the ring I'm pretty pleased! We got 3rd place in our class (there were only 3 dogs but hey a ribbon is a ribbon!) and we also got first place german shepherd in our class (we were also the only german shepherd in our class) and we got a cute little stainless steel bucket with some treats. 

Overall it was a lot of fun and I'm really proud of how well Jade handled everything! Can't for next time!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH for you and Jade..The first time is always stressful and nerve wracking especially when you don't know what to expect!

Now you know what to expect/what works for you and Jade, and it's onward and upward! Congrats on the 3rd place!!!!! GOOD JOB!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah for you and Jade. You'll do better now that you know what to expect.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Good job! I really do like showing there. 

I don't know when you plan to show again, or how far you're willing to drive, but the Louisiana Capital City Obedience Club is having 4 trial weekend in May. It's held in Gonzales, LA, at a very nice facility. GSDCB should also be holding another trial weekend in June or July.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats!

So glad you went out there and had fun.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations. We also always did better the second day. The dog is a little used to the surroundings. Just enter as many as you can and both of you will get so used to it, it will be natural.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats! As I remember my Novice A days, day 2 was never good for me, at least not with the same dog. I got to know myself, how I handled the ring & picked which dog I took which day if I did both days of a trial. Lots better than trying to do two dogs each day. AND it took a lot more than one trial to qualify..


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Good job! I really do like showing there.
> 
> I don't know when you plan to show again, or how far you're willing to drive, but the Louisiana Capital City Obedience Club is having 4 trial weekend in May. It's held in Gonzales, LA, at a very nice facility. GSDCB should also be holding another trial weekend in June or July.


Thanks for the heads up! It is a little bit of a drive, but I still have time to think about it. We will be doing a show in May in Houston, and depending on a possible family event one in March near San Antonio. 

If the GSDCB does another one in June or July we will probably go again. It was a nice place and (mostly) everyone was very friendly.


----------

